# Patternworks is Closing (!) Sale



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I was surprised to read that the Patternworks site is closing down. But, the bright side is, they're having a "liquidation sale" on what's left in stock.

http://www.interweave.com/store/patternworks/clearance

Although I must say, I wasn't entirely pleased with my last order from them - I ordered 9 balls of yarn and they only sent 8, and the package took a month to arrive (within US). By the time I got the package they'd sold out of the yarn, of course. They were very good about answering my email and have promised me a refund for the missing ball ... but still, I'd have rather had the yarn, wah!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that store closing. It sounds like they're just being swallowed up by Interweave, you just won't be able to order directly from Patternworks anymore.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I ordered from them a few times, years ago. They got very expensive. Too much so for me.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

they do have good prices on some of their needles tho


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Helpful life hint: do not check out clearence when you know darn well you can't spend money. Thank you for the info, I think.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

bokemom said:


> Helpful life hint: do not check out clearence when you know darn well you can't spend money. Thank you for the info, I think.


Isn't that the truth! I need to remind myself of that from time to time.... :sm17:


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

bokemom said:


> Helpful life hint: do not check out clearence when you know darn well you can't spend money. Thank you for the info, I think.


Or when you are trying to be on a yarn diet. I don't dare check it out. I just know something will call my name.


----------

